# Port st joe



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Does anyone know the layout there water depth clarity in the flats will be fishing a tounrey there in march would like to gather as much info as possible!

Thanks chase


----------



## Donald811 (May 17, 2011)

Have only been a few times, but in general I'd say shallow on the south & eastern shore. Some deeper fingers around Blacks Island on south end. Good fishin on the grass flats behind Cape.:thumbsup:


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Desperation at its best!!!! Lol!


----------



## outdoorkid (Jan 6, 2010)

What kind of tournament?


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

IFA redfish tour kayak division!!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

lol


----------



## fishboy292 (Jan 25, 2012)

The tides are a lot different over there as opposed to pcola area. Very fast moving in and out. 
The grass flats much different as well. It can get very shallow as the tide goes out and have a difficult time getting back to where you came from due to he thick grass. 
If possible head over there before the tournament. Also you can get a good clue of the lay from the google maps.

good luck


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Redalert08 said:


> Does anyone know the layout there water depth clarity in the flats will be fishing a tounrey there in march would like to gather as much info as possible!
> 
> Thanks chase


THEN GO FISH IT!!!!! find out for yourself...i can give you all kind of info by looking at a map and guessing...find the most current map you can find find some spots that YOU think look good and gett of your lazy ass and go fish it yourself


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

fisheye48 said:


> THEN GO FISH IT!!!!! find out for yourself...i can give you all kind of info by looking at a map and guessing...find the most current map you can find find some spots that YOU think look good and gett of your lazy ass and go fish it yourself


haha


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



fisheye48 said:


> Redalert08 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know the layout there water depth clarity in the flats will be fishing a tounrey there in march would like to gather as much info as possible!
> ...


That's the only way to learn!!!!


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

fisheye48 said:


> THEN GO FISH IT!!!!! find out for yourself...i can give you all kind of info by looking at a map and guessing...find the most current map you can find find some spots that YOU think look good and gett of your lazy ass and go fish it yourself


Didn't ask for spots I'm preparing for a tournament if you don't have helpful info don't put your 2 cents in please I live in Pensacola and will be prefishing I asked for simple info water depth and clarity not where to fish ill find that out myself!

Chase


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Redalert08 said:


> Didn't ask for spots I'm preparing for a tournament if you don't have helpful info don't put your 2 cents in please I live in Pensacola and will be prefishing I asked for simple info water depth and clarity not where to fish ill find that out myself!
> 
> Chase


then you will find your anwsers when you fish it...you asked about layout...look on google earth or a map and you will see the layout! any of the guys that fish tournament do this...not that hard...and i will put my 2 cents in when i damn well please!


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

http://earthnc.com/online-nautical-charts

Don't know if you use it or not, heres free online charts. Only downside is that you have to zoom in on the area each time you use it, but, it's free and it never closes. Good luck on the tournament


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Thanks that's pretty good! 

Chase


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Water is very clear in St Joe Bay under all but the worst conditions. Several put in points all around the bay and in the State Park. If you go past the boat ramp in the park and follow the road around to an area with picnic tables, there is a good yak launching spot in some very shallow water. The south side of the bay closest to the Cape is very shallow until you get out a ways then it drops off quickly to deeper water.


----------



## Cannon (Feb 28, 2010)

"fisheye48;839161]THEN GO FISH IT!!!!! find out for yourself...i can give you all kind of info by looking at a map and guessing...find the most current map you can find find some spots that YOU think look good and gett of your lazy ass and go fish it yourself"

He didn't call you at home- this is a Q&A forum. If you don't want to share information, then don't. But you shouldn't attack someone for asking a question in a Q&A forum.


----------



## slayerextreme (Jan 10, 2012)

Cannon said:


> "fisheye48;839161]THEN GO FISH IT!!!!! find out for yourself...i can give you all kind of info by looking at a map and guessing...find the most current map you can find find some spots that YOU think look good and gett of your lazy ass and go fish it yourself"
> 
> He didn't call you at home- this is a Q&A forum. If you don't want to share information, then don't. But you shouldn't attack someone for asking a question in a Q&A forum.


I agree,,,, the original post was asking for general information with regards to a place he is unfamiliar with on a website that has a stated purpose of helping other individuals with hunting and fishing related issues....there is even a sub-forum for "outside" the pensacola area.....

in the time it took for you to type "then go fish it"....you could have just as easally directed him towards the search function, or possibly towards another member that you might know that fishes that particular area....

post just seems a little "harsh" for someone that is asking for help with a coastal fishing question on a coastal fishing forum


----------



## Cannon (Feb 28, 2010)

Fisheye- I see the point of confusion now, you obviously didn't understand that the "A" in Q&A stands for answer-not a**hole.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Get a life Fisheye. Why are you always starting crap.


----------



## Fish Assassin (Sep 1, 2009)

Shallow clear water. Use a silver Rapala skitterwalk topwater. The Red's in St. Joe Bay for some reason like commotion and topwaters.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for all the info guys!

Chase


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Used to fish the flats as you head out of town, water was always clean. Caught lots of trout there. I was wading so I always had waist deep water.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

_"Desperation at it's Best"_................Really?


Redalert. You have a PM.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



Garbo said:


> _"Desperation at it's Best"_................Really?
> 
> 
> Redalert. You have a PM.


More of a inside joke Curtis! He is actually riding with me so before you start being a smart ass think about it!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Flatspro said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> More of a inside joke Curtis! He is actually riding with me so before you start being a smart ass think about it!


 
*Now, that's Cool, Chad. You can keep your smart ass comment though, as I did take your comments for face value. *

*Sorry, for interfering, and please accept my apology. *

*Good Luck to both of you. *

.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



Garbo said:


> Flatspro said:
> 
> 
> > Wirelessly posted
> ...


Sorry Curtis I wasn't being a smart ass just stating a fact!


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm with bbarton...HAHA, very funny, sounds like you struck a nerve redalert, haha, Best of luck to all three of you, Tight Lines!


----------

